# Would you rather own a sailboat or a RV?



## khammett (Sep 20, 2013)

So here's my dilemma. 

I really want to buy a new sailboat. Has been wanting one for a while now. But I also want to get a RV of some kind. 

With a sailboat you have a house on water. You could explore islands, remote coasts, lakes, rivers. 

But with a RV you could explore the remotest parts of North America. I think RVing is alot cheaper too. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Seriously? You're asking this on a SAILING forum?? 

RVs a lot cheaper?? not so sure about that either.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

If you have to ask you should probably get the RV.
Wonder how the poll will go ???


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Sell the house...buy both ? Or get a Sailboat a backpack and a Tent..


----------



## jppp (Jul 13, 2008)

Back Button


----------



## Azzarac (Sep 30, 2011)

We now have both but use the boat a whole lot more than the RV. Seems like everywhere we wanted to go camping also had water access (except when we head to the Rockies ) so we usually end up taking the boat instead.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Get the rv.


----------



## ctl411 (Feb 15, 2009)

OK I'll play. 

Do you like sailing? If yes one for the boat
Do you like exploring new places on short time frames weekends at a timext One for the rv.
Money? The rv was cheaper for us. We could keep it at home. Turn off the key the money bleeding stops.

We liked the rv but love sailing so sailboat it is.
But if you could keep/want a trailer sailer at home and a rv do both. I have a rv I can borrow and still have our tent and camping gear from our backwoods 4x4 jeep days. 

Life is short. Play hard, try it all see what sticks.


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Faster said:


> Seriously? You're asking this on a SAILING forum??
> 
> Kind of like bringing a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

khammett,

EASY! Here is a 1-2 punch, 

Find a new or used Nor'Sea 27! YOU can trailer it in all 50 states legally! It can (and many have) sailed around the world! We have stayed in ours many times on the way to new cruising grounds. We have friends who were camping in there's at a BIG car race and were interviewed on TV about it.

Greg


----------



## cjlmia (Jan 11, 2013)

Gas costs add up VERY quickly if you actually want to go anywhere in an RV. RV's that I looked at generally got between 6-10 mpg's.


----------



## cruisingdream (Feb 7, 2007)

RV's don't float!!!


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

There are already too many people cruising. Go with the RV.


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME? Sheesh.

(sailboat in case you couldn't figger it out)

Although I have to second the Nor'sea. Friend of mine and her new hubby just drove something like 16000 miles around the country towing his 23' boat. Slept in the boat just like a camper. Called it BOATERHOMING!


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

sailordave said:


> Called it BOATERHOMING!


I LOVE it, I have got to steal that name and use it! 
THANKS!

Greg


----------



## Tree (Oct 10, 2004)

Personally I'll go with the sailboat 'till I'm too old to get the anchor up by hand. Then I'd go RV. But it'll have an anchor tied on the front of that RV. Every campground I stop at, I'll get out, throw that anchor 4 to 6 feet in front and give the hand signals to the "first mate" to back up to set the anchor. Anyone around that indicates understanding of what just happened is who I'll have a drink with that night!


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

I have both, and use each according to the season, and in moderation based on finances.



And


----------



## H and E (Sep 11, 2011)

We do both. Take the RV north in the summer to cooler weather to escape the Texas heat. Spend time on the boat in the fall, winter and spring. I would love to have the boat on the Great Lakes in the summer and the RV in a park nearby. The admiral cannot climb the ladder to get in the boat when it is on the trailer so traveling with only the boat is not possible. The boat is not big enough to spend more than a week in, not enough storage space for food & clothes. I would sell the house, RV, other toys and current boat to get a bigger boat to live on and cruse.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Ive been cruising now 5 years and theres a lot of places a boat can't go.

I am looking at RV'ing in North America (Alaska right down to Panama) and Europe, and later back in Australia.

So at some stage I will lay the boat up for a season and hit the roads.

But it wont be a big RV. A camper van is smaller, can be neatly fitted out, better chance of parking on streets etc.

The photo below shows the type of vehicle I have alread done about 22,000 kms (14,000 miles) in the USA about 10 years ago. Very economical - 2 litre engine and fully set up.

I travel to go placees. Sailing is a means to get there and accomodation. So is a camper van /RV


----------



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)

I use my RV to finance my sailing.


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

We have had a similar question. Moving from Colorado where we had been 10yr Rockies campers, our new digs in Charleston presented the sailing challenge. We sold the camper and bought the boat a year ago. The decision feels good at this point. Our main rationale is that the boat CA provide a lot of satisfaction in just 2-3 hours. Not so camping. Once retired I think an rv towing a catalina 25 or thereabouts might be cool.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

For many yrs, I used my rv as a ski hut. EVERY weekend my family from friday afternoon until the lifts closed were at the local area. Including other thru out the nw. Then a few trips around the western states also occured int he summer. More nights were used Dec to march that april to november. 

Sold that, now have the size style of boat I dreamed of as a teenager. As noted, you can play for 2-4 hrs a day easy with a boat. Or wed night races with my crew, ie 3 of 4 kids. one gets sea sick, but would come if this was not an issue. 

I've also had a canoe for 30 some yrs. We took the canoe camping in the summer, kids luved that too in some mtn lakes, or other wise as we traveled. 

To say there is ONE better/best way......BS to the inth degree. BOTH are fun ways to recreate, neither is better than the other.

Marty


----------



## swampcreek (Feb 14, 2010)

How much time do you have? We've had both at the same time but the camper wasn't being used enough and we sold it, if we didn't have this inconvenience called work getting in the way we might have time for both...or just sail more. We had a huge slide in truck camper that alowed us to tow our Hobie 16. That was a lot of fun but when we moved up into the bigger boats that required more commitment. It's all a matter of what you like best and how much money and time you have...like anything else.


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

Not to move this thread in a different direction, but I have a quick question. 

We talked about an RV for after we cruised, part time or full time. BUT, when I looked at the places to use it along the way, I found that most were close to the same price as a low cost motel! Is this always the case? When we anchor out in the boat, it's free.

Greg


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Greg,

A lot of RV'rs will stay in Wal Mart parkign lots, some areas this is allowed, other not. Some in AZ will overwinter in actual sites, the overnight cost goes down some. I've stayed in rest area's, truck stops etc overnight also. Federal forests are free many times also, depending upon the where you stay etc. 

This also depends upon the how setup you are just like a boat. If you have a genset, solar or equal, you can stay in one place for a bit before using up the battery bank. Many of the items in RV's are similar if not the same as on boats.

You can go to forums like rv.net, escapees.com and a few others to get how some will do things on the cheap in there $500K type A MH with every liveable option one needs, including washer dryers, marble.......Just like boats, there are entry, mid level upper level costs, livaboard, semi liveaboard, weekend to day use designs of RV's. All have different levels of niceties if one will on board. ALong with how much tankages, niceties, etc.

Marty


----------



## swampcreek (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't like hotels all that much, that was a big plus to us when we had the camper. We also went on a lot of trips with a bunch of friends who also had campers, we had a lot of fun.


----------



## khammett (Sep 20, 2013)

blt2ski said:


> Some in AZ will overwinter in actual sites, the overnight cost goes down some.


Quartzsite, AZ is where it's at. For just $180 you could live in your RV there from September to April.

Free Quartzsite BLM RV Camping


----------



## Foxy (Sep 14, 2013)

Buy a towable RV and cartop a small sailboat.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

This thread is almost as much fun as one of those "I want to sail around the world for 10 grand and need advice"... 

But seriously... if your question is genuine, I would get an RV and pull a boat behind me.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Where do you want to go?


----------



## opc11 (Jun 8, 2011)

Let's see. The world is 70% water?? Learn how to camp out of whatever vehicle you already have and enjoy the best of both worlds!


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Was this thread really started in a SAILING forum????


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

It does seem a silly question in a sailing forum, but I bought an RV before I bought my boat thinking that cruising around the country would be just as much fun. I definitely did not use it as often as I am now using my boat. In many ways, RV'ing is similar to living in a marina, but it's a form of travel that's more akin to power boating than sailing. On land, I'd much rather camp in a tent and explore more wild places than tow a trailer. If you really can't decide, my suggestion is to just do both! You'll know soon enough which vessel/vehicle is just sitting there more often than not ;-)


----------



## SJ34 (Jul 30, 2008)

This is a completely useless poll.

If you don't already know which is better for you then you shouldn't commit to either.


----------



## ShoalFinder (May 18, 2012)

the RV thing has always been attractive to me, but I always go back to how many hotel rooms I can buy with the money an RV costs. I like camping and an RV isn't quite camping. But I have to admit that as I get older my back sure does keep asking for an RV.

Then I began to see and RV more as a travel convenience than a replacement to camping. It sure is nice to be able to pull over and sleep instead of hunting for a hotel room. 

I love sailing more, but I honestly believe the wife and kids would prefer the RV.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

We have had both. My wife liked the RV better because it didn't "tip". 

Paul T


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

The Progression of Life:
Toy Boat - Sailboat
Sailboat - Motorboat
Motorboat - Motor Home
Motor Home - Nursing Home
Nursing Home - Funeral Home


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

GeorgeB said:


> The Progression of Life:
> Toy Boat - Sailboat
> Sailboat - Motorboat
> Motorboat - Motor Home
> ...


Saw both of our mothers go through the last two, very bad. Don't have the RV or sailboat any more but am enjoying every day to it's fullest even though I am not on salt water anymore. Just don't take my Smith & Wesson away, I may need it.

Paul T


----------



## khammett (Sep 20, 2013)

krisscross said:


> get an RV and pull a boat


or a truck with overhead camper


----------



## polaris2.11 (Mar 21, 2012)

For me the question is more about motor versus no motor. Sail. No question.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

ShoalFinder said:


> the RV thing has always been attractive to me, but I always go back to how many hotel rooms I can buy with the money an RV costs. I like camping and an RV isn't quite camping. But I have to admit that as I get older my back sure does keep asking for an RV.
> 
> Then I began to see and RV more as a travel convenience than a replacement to camping. It sure is nice to be able to pull over and sleep instead of hunting for a hotel room.
> 
> I love sailing more, but I honestly believe the wife and kids would prefer the RV.


I have always thought hey those things use a lot of fuel, can't be much fun to drive and then you got to pay about what you would pay for a hotel room to park them in what amounts to a trailer park crowded with people. So you spend a ton more on fuel and still pay to park them, and they cost thousands, if not 100s of thousands of dollars. They don't make sense to me at all. Sure if you spend a LOT of money they are kind of luxurious but never made any sense to me. I like camping, and want to go someplace where I won't see anyone, you know experience nature, not other drunk people. But you could likely fly places, rent a car, stay in the Ritz for a lot less than what it costs to buy and run a motor home.

But back to the original question, I say rent an RV for a few weeks, then Charter a sailboat for the same amount of time and see what the family likes.


----------



## sol518 (Feb 13, 2013)

cruisingdream said:


> RV's don't float!!!


Not true.

youtube.com/watch?v=Za63ltkMGGE

Not allowed to embed yet


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Depends on where you want to go.


----------



## xymotic (Mar 4, 2005)

To me the perfect "rv" is something very small and economical. Anything else is waste and frankly more work. A lot of people do both a nice boat in the PNW in the sumer and then RV around the southwest in the winter


----------



## ShoalFinder (May 18, 2012)

miatapaul said:


> I have always thought hey those things use a lot of fuel, can't be much fun to drive and then you got to pay about what you would pay for a hotel room to park them in what amounts to a trailer park crowded with people. So you spend a ton more on fuel and still pay to park them, and they cost thousands, if not 100s of thousands of dollars. They don't make sense to me at all. Sure if you spend a LOT of money they are kind of luxurious but never made any sense to me. I like camping, and want to go someplace where I won't see anyone, you know experience nature, not other drunk people. But you could likely fly places, rent a car, stay in the Ritz for a lot less than what it costs to buy and run a motor home.
> 
> But back to the original question, I say rent an RV for a few weeks, then Charter a sailboat for the same amount of time and see what the family likes.


There are many... MANY... variations of RVs. I totally agree with you on most points. But "RV" doesn't only imply a Class C Motor Home with marble floors that looks like the Dave Matthews Tour Bus. But holy cow, there are RV's that are nicer than some houses I've lived in.

For my purposes, I've always been interested in the Rialtas (no longer made) which are just a tiny notch above a conversion van. I'm talking about RVs that you could drive through a take-out window at a fast food joint. These are basically large vans with a real bathroom in them. The rolling equivalent of a 25foot sailboat.

My Ford Expedition gets 16 miles to the gallon while my Hyundai gets 25. But anything over 6 hours on the road and the additional comfort (and room) of the expedition far outweighs the gas savings of the little car. Still, there are small RVs that nearly rival the fuel economy of my Expedition and you can actually lay down on a bed and use a real bathroom- or take a shower if you are off the grid.

I have no desire to trade Hampton Inn for the KOA campground for all the reasons you mention, which I completely agree with you.


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

What a silly poll for a sailboat site...and I actually vote, what a maroon!!


----------



## ShoalFinder (May 18, 2012)

It's hard to see Yosemite from your sailboat.


----------



## SailingJackson (Jan 1, 2011)

khammett said:


> So here's my dilemma.
> 
> I really want to buy a new sailboat. Has been wanting one for a while now. But I also want to get a RV of some kind.
> 
> ...


I have both an RV and a sailboat and I've never had to ask myself that sort of question. I'll always have a boat. If you even think of asking such a question then I think you should buy an RV.


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

Well I own both. Biased opinion but, I use my RV much more. It has traveled the country or at least the eastern half.

I envy those with larger sailboats that go around the world or even island hopping but it may be awhile before I can do that. 

Reason my opinion is biased is because we have been camping my whole life. Never really been without some sort of RV. Right now mine is a travel trailer although I am considering going to the motor coach next. Sister loves theirs.

Big plus for RV? Well family will love it, (they may not enjoy sailing as much as you), bad weather? no problem stop in a wayside and make a snack. So much to see in America, scenery from open water is well open water, scenery from the road is Awesome!!! Family reunions have a whole new "niceness" to them. No longer need to crash at uncle Ed's place, just pull in and plug in. Home away from home. 

remember the last motel you stayed in on vacation? who slept there before you? My better half used to clean in a very upscale hotel. (5 star rated) you wouldn't believe what people do in those rooms. She now cleans operatting rooms in a hospital and says they are so much cleaner even after major surgery. bllod, guts, bone fragments and brain matter are nothing compared to the alternative. 

I do still want to someday get the larger sailboat for extended stays and have even thought of living aboard although I would still keep my RV for traveling. 

I have a friend down south who does 6 months living on her boat and 6 months cruising in her RV....perfect combo. 

as far as cost? I wouldn't say the RV is "cheap" but it is easier to find things for, and I don't think they break quite as often. Although I have had a few issues with mine they have been inexpensive, and more importantly non life threatening. when something breaks at a campground it is an inconvenience but easily handled.


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

by the way as far as niceness, I have gone from a tent through various versions of RV to what I have now. Even my dogs would rather stay in my "camper" rather than the house. I have lived in it for a year and a half while contracting in FL. quite comfortably. pulling the camper with my truck nets a fuel mileage of about 12 MPG. 
My sister and Bro in law get 10 from a 35 ft class A RV. They have 2 bedrooms, 4 flat screen TV's and very nice leather furnishings...

you don't buy RV's or trucks for fuel mileage. 

Campgrounds are like anything else, choose wisely. If you like to party go to the party places. If you like up scale and snooty those exist. I stay in KOA a lot. they are very nice and comfortable. rules are enforced, no old shabby rolling wrecks allowed. usually campers have to be 10 yrs old or less. (unless custom rebuilt)

I have had Montgomery Gentry pull their tour bus into one of the ones I stayed at. Definitely not a drunk fest there. Mostly drive in and look around. If they won't let you look, leave -- fast-- if they let you, I usually look at the vehicles around. all new trucks pulling newer campers probably not a big party.

There are certainly campgrounds you should avoid but I have seen a couple harbors I wouldn't go in to.


----------



## ctl411 (Feb 15, 2009)

Delezynski said:


> Not to move this thread in a different direction, but I have a quick question.
> 
> We talked about an RV for after we cruised, part time or full time. BUT, when I looked at the places to use it along the way, I found that most were close to the same price as a low cost motel! Is this always the case? When we anchor out in the boat, it's free.
> 
> Greg


You also can cook in the rv so this adds to the cost savings over motels.


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

all depends on how you are comparing prices. yes you can stay in a $40/ night motel but really do you want to? 

or $40 campsight gets you nice campground, pool, often a hot tub, cook in your own unit, sleep in your own bed. sometimes a lake, sometimes hiking trails, 

if you're comparing prices you have to look at an equivalent stay. for me to stay in a hotel equivalent to my RV would be well over $100 / night. 
Flat screen, cable, open bar, surround sound, A/C, heat, kitchen, covered patio, all new furnishings and bedding, non smoking unit, not too mention outside fireplace. Girly wants one with an inside fireplace next. LOL (yes they have them)

Plus the fact it's usually fun to get to know folks around you. I have never walked around a hotel/motel and gotten to know others around me. Campground we almost always do it.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

I think a primary question here (which I notice no one has asked yet) is - do you currently sail? Also important - do you live near a good sailing area?

If you don't have much sailing experience, I would start there before making a decision. I would sign you (and spouse if married) up for a cruising course where you live on the water. See how you like it and then decide.

I recently purchased a boat to sail, because I love sailing and wanted to get more practice and expand my skills. However, I have been pleasantly surprised by how wonderful it is to just get out of the city and weekend on the boat, even if it doesn't leave the slip. We have nicknamed the boat 'the country house'. It is a much cheaper alternative to a waterfront home in the area, and even if I'd never host Thanksgiving dinner on the boat, those waterfront homes can't just untie and change the view, either.

As for the RV, I would ask yourself if it really is a much more desirable alternative to car camping. I think this really depends on your proximity to the places you would like to camp and how much time you plan to be out. For me, the threshold would be if I planned to take many extended trips, with multiple stops, where I would be out in all weathers and the convenience of not having to pack and unpack my 'house' and spend multiple days tent-bound in the rain would outweigh the aesthetic pleasures of sleeping outside and the considerably cheaper cost.


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

emcentar said:


> As for the RV, I would ask yourself if it really is a much more desirable alternative to car camping. I think this really depends on your proximity to the places you would like to camp and how much time you plan to be out. For me, the threshold would be if I planned to take many extended trips, with multiple stops, where I would be out in all weathers and the convenience of not having to pack and unpack my 'house' and spend multiple days tent-bound in the rain would outweigh the aesthetic pleasures of sleeping outside and the considerably cheaper cost.


that is a very good question/point. The reason we stopped tenting is because the better half got sick and tired of week long trips where it would rain alll week. everything would be soaked, plus no amenities at all in a tent. so we began the scaling up of how we camp. now days it isn't camping at all. I still like to go out in a tent now and than but I have to admit there is somethin to be said for comfort.

I watched a family in FL trying to set up camp in the rain with a tent. I went out and asked them if they'd like to come in until the storm passed. Their son was amazed at the "camping" I was doing. Hanging out having refreshments watching TV and saying "sure looks bad out there"
I don't miss tenting in the rain at all. LOL

BTW emcentar: Is that your boxer? Mine would never get near the boat, let alone lounge like that LOL


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Ive been cruising now 5 years and theres a lot of places a boat can't go.
> 
> I am looking at RV'ing in North America (Alaska right down to Panama) and Europe, and later back in Australia.
> 
> ...


The pop top campers you show in the photo are getting fewer and harder to find. Vdub no longer makes it's van. That said, the type of vehicle you are talking about is known in the USA as a B class motorhome. You can find them out there from basic to tricked out. And it's a very good way to go!

Buttt, if you really want to see the USA, how about a touring bicycle, and some panniers or a trailer?

Sounds crazy? maybe it is? The exact trip you are talking about has been done and more by bicycle. Consider the possibilites! Check this out:

crazyguyonabike.com: Bicycle Touring: A place for bicycle tourists and their journals


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

Delezynski said:


> Not to move this thread in a different direction, but I have a quick question.
> 
> We talked about an RV for after we cruised, part time or full time. BUT, when I looked at the places to use it along the way, I found that most were close to the same price as a low cost motel! Is this always the case? When we anchor out in the boat, it's free.
> 
> Greg


RVs don't get to camp for free. Add in fuel costs, and amortizing the cost of the RV and it might be cheaper to travel by car. Butttt, the big advantage of the RV is having your own place and own space. Along with the ability ot move that space with the weather or you interests.


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

I thought about doing a bicycle tour for a bit. I was heavy into cycling a few years and it seemed like it would be fun to do. two major drawbacks though were time consumption and weather exposure. even a nice day can get miserable on a bicycle if you're out for hours on end.


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

TCJ -- there are free campgrounds out west but they have very little amenities. much like anchoring out, you would need to be self contained.

many state parks are free but same thing applies. self containment.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

avenger79 said:


> that is a very good question/point. The reason we stopped tenting is because the better half got sick and tired of week long trips where it would rain alll week. everything would be soaked, plus no amenities at all in a tent. so we began the scaling up of how we camp. now days it isn't camping at all. I still like to go out in a tent now and than but I have to admit there is somethin to be said for comfort.
> 
> I watched a family in FL trying to set up camp in the rain with a tent. I went out and asked them if they'd like to come in until the storm passed. Their son was amazed at the "camping" I was doing. Hanging out having refreshments watching TV and saying "sure looks bad out there"
> I don't miss tenting in the rain at all. LOL
> ...


Yes, I think my advice could be summed up more succinctly: start slowly and see which suits you best. Ideally, a sailboat should be an upgrade from weekend club/rental sailing, a RV an upgrade from car camping. I think too many sailboats sit in slips and RVs sit in driveways because people purchased a dream of what they wanted to do, not what they actually do now.

And that's not my boxer, although it could be her sister. Mine isn't a fan of the boat either, although I'm still working on it. She is probably never going to be a sailor, sadly, but I haven't given up on taking her to the boat when I don't plan to leave the slip. She does at least like to nap in the cockpit and watch the seagulls fish now.


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

emcentar said:


> And that's not my boxer, although it could be her sister. Mine isn't a fan of the boat either, although I'm still working on it. She is probably never going to be a sailor, sadly, but I haven't given up on taking her to the boat when I don't plan to leave the slip. She does at least like to nap in the cockpit and watch the seagulls fish now.


beautiful dog, love the brown. mine is a brindle with flash. she is a sweetheart but very hyper and not at all interested in the boat. She won't even get in it on the trailer in the drive. LOL she did love going to the beach though to wade in the water. sadly she is probably coming to her last days. she was diagnosed with cancer earlier this year and it is spreading through her body. so far no "pain" just tumors that seem to annoy her but not hurt. as long as she is living happily we intend to let her enjoy life.


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

IMO, this forum is an excellent place for this question. If the OP hasn't already done so i would suggest asking the same question on an RV owners forum. 

We too, do both. About 18 years ago i sold my 34 ft sail boat and a year later bought a 30 foot motrhome. We used it primarily as a way to go to Hobie regattas. But we caught the RV bug and used it more and more. Trips with the kids to Disney, the Keys, and the Outer banks. We did roller coaster summer in our RV. Visiting as many big coaster parks as we could find. WE also did baseball summer using 14 days to road trip as many baseball games as we could fit into the schedule. NASCAR was on the agenda as well, but only a couple of races. We also found those weird events that really get into the fabric of an area. Like Bridge Day in Beckley West Virginia. Honestly, by a show of hands, how many people have seen people with parachutes jump off a bridge? the area has a big celebration. It's like Hillbilly Octoberfest! The kids still talk about that! As they do about Raystown Lake, a gem of a beautiful place in western Pennsylvania. 30 miles of pristine shoreline! 

So the RV became a big part of our family's togetherness. I believe more so than the boat would have done. Though we still sailed, racing Hobies and J22s. it was all good! 

As time went on we found that RVers share something in common with boaters - bigger is better! Which isn't always the case. Still, we now have a 43 ft Diesel Pusher Motorhome. Might downsize that but for now we are happy campers!!!!( though most campers will tell you traveling in any vehicle with AC, heat, sat connections, flat screen TVs and queen sized beds is not camping!)


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

avenger79 said:


> I thought about doing a bicycle tour for a bit. I was heavy into cycling a few years and it seemed like it would be fun to do. two major drawbacks though were time consumption and weather exposure. even a nice day can get miserable on a bicycle if you're out for hours on end.


Time can definately be an issue. Pushing it some people can manage a 100 miles a day. But that defeats the purpose of touring on a bicycle. The goal is to slow down and smell the roses, so to speak. Like sailing, it's about the ride not the destination. It is to traveling by car what sailing is to power boating.

Hours on end pedaling a loaded bike can get old fast. Usually i average about six hours a day on the bike. That time is broken down into one or two hour stints. There is no rush. That's the point! Depending on terrain ( read that as hills) that breaks down to 40 to 60 miles per day.

IMO, there is absolutely no better way to see a place than to walk through it or ride through it on a bike.

There is no rule that says you must ride from Prudhoe Bay to Tierra Del Fuego ( though it's been done ) Start local and ride a to destination 20 or 30 miles away and then back home.

Lastly, there is no rule that says you have to camp. Credit card touring is very popular. Just pull up in the valet lane at the Ritz Carlton and tell them not to scratch the paint!!!! Seriously, lotsa people credit card tour staying at everything from cheap motels to expensive B&Bs. Like i said, no rules. Just have fun!


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

TJC45 said:


> Time can definately be an issue. Pushing it some people can manage a 100 miles a day. But that defeats the purpose of touring on a bicycle. The goal is to slow down and smell the roses, so to speak. Like sailing, it's about the ride not the destination. It is to traveling by car what sailing is to power boating.
> 
> Hours on end pedaling a loaded bike can get old fast. Usually i average about six hours a day on the bike. That time is broken down into one or two hour stints. There is no rush. That's the point! Depending on terrain ( read that as hills) that breaks down to 40 to 60 miles per day.
> 
> ...


yeah I enjoy doing 50 miles in a day, could probably do 100 "easily" but....

LOL hadn't thought about the credit card tour. hmm that could be fun if only to do just one stop. especially considering the lack of "pedals" once your off the bike. LOL "don't scratch the paint" love it.....I have to use that one at least once.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Seems to be a rather silly question given it's a sailing forum.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

avenger79 said:


> beautiful dog, love the brown. mine is a brindle with flash. she is a sweetheart but very hyper and not at all interested in the boat. She won't even get in it on the trailer in the drive. LOL she did love going to the beach though to wade in the water. sadly she is probably coming to her last days. she was diagnosed with cancer earlier this year and it is spreading through her body. so far no "pain" just tumors that seem to annoy her but not hurt. as long as she is living happily we intend to let her enjoy life.


I'm so sorry to hear that. Boxers are wonderful dogs. My current girl is my second boxer. I lost my first to cancer at 13 after a good long life - and did exactly what you are doing, palliative care, spending lots of quality time, and making sure she was comfortable.


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

chucklesR said:


> Seems to be a rather silly question given it's a sailing forum.


IMO, not so much.

Not so much. As this OP found out there are sailors who have done both.

Regardless, where better to ask?


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

emcentar said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. Boxers are wonderful dogs. My current girl is my second boxer. I lost my first to cancer at 13 after a good long life - and did exactly what you are doing, palliative care, spending lots of quality time, and making sure she was comfortable.


Thank you. She is a pleasure to have. Though sometimes challenging. She is only 7 yrs old so it seems way too soon for her to be sick, but boxers are prone to cancer. She has slowed down quite a bit, but still loves to go out and "hunt" in the woods. Funny when we got her, I wanted a german shorthair pointer but boxer seemed better for family. by the time she was 6 months she was pointing birds with absolutely no training. almost as if she knew. she has run off an intruder from our house and is the only dog my dad likes to play with, she's even allowed in his house. even being older, slower and sick she still looks like a puppy when she makes "I would like a treat eyes" LOL


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

khammett said:


> I think RVing is alot cheaper too.


I take it you've never gassed up one of those beasts. At around 8 MPG they ain't cheap. More like the cost of running a big powerboat than a sailboat.


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

While gas is not cheap the over-all cost for a vaca in one compares favorably with other options.

A 10 day 2500 mile round trip would cost about $1400 in fuel, $500 to $700 for campgrounds, and another $250 for food. Add in some odds and end your at about $3000. 

Fly to a resort destination and how much does that cost? 2 people airfare $800, lodging, at least $300 per night and if you go cheap food will be $150 a day. All up it's gonna cost over $5000. 

A family vaca at the Jersey Shore for a week will run you in the $7000 to $10,000 range. Of course there are less expensive alternatives. 

That said, RVing for most is no different than what sailors with bigger boats are doing. Weekends and one or two longer trips per year. Drive the RV to a favorite or new spot 50 to 150 miles from home spend two nights drive home. Total cost, all in, less than $250.

As i posted, we used it to extend our reach for family activities. Some weekends we would drive to a great hiking trail or local attraction. Just not having to feed four kids at an amusement park saved money. ( plus you park right up front with the buses!)

That said, if you want to really save money don't buy either an RV or a sail boat. Cause both are gonna cost ya!


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

yep, I use mine a lot for going 4 wheeling with atv's. definitely easier than trying to drive out and back in one day. 

when the kids were younger they loved meeting new friends at campgrounds. in fact the girl my youngest has been with for the last 1 1/2 years he met at one of our camp spots. now they're trying to find a camper of their own to go out with. her parents have gone the route of the park model and we still like to move around with ours.


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

BTW, to answer the OPs question - What would you rather see? An RV will get you to inland destinations. A boat will take you along the coast. Both offer the same thing - the opportunity to explore. 

Having done both there is no wrong answer. it is purely a personal decision on how you want to spend your time. 

As for cost, there are off sets on both sides of the equation. While you won't have to pay to dock your motorhome your boat will never need $3000 worth of tires. So, expense wise it's a six of one type of thing.


----------



## xymotic (Mar 4, 2005)

TJC45 said:


> While you won't have to pay to dock your motorhome your boat will never need $3000 worth of tires. So, expense wise it's a six of one type of thing.


Right, just $9,000 worth of sails


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

My plan has been to sail until I am too old to sail, then buy a trawler and motor cruise until I'm too old then buy an motor home and land cruise until I'm forced to stop driving.

Currently, I actually spend my summers in a 5th wheel at a campground and my winters on my boat cruising Florida and the Bahamas. 

RVing is not without costs. Someone mentioned you don't dock your motorhome but actually you do in the form of park fees. You can "anchor out" at Walmart of Interstate rest stops but most people only do that when they are traveling. Daily rate at The Red Coconut in Ft. Myers Beach $83 to $118 or monthly $550 to $750. It's cheaper inland but not free.


----------



## jzk (Feb 25, 2008)

I have both. The RV has been pretty cool to go out west, and when I used to fly ultralights it was nice to bring your "house" to the fly-ins, but a sailboat is way cooler. Here is why.

Free anchorages. Places to anchor that are absolutely beautiful. There really isn't places like that to go park your RV. Private "campgrounds" are really just glorified trailer parks. National parks are cool, but again, just rows of RVs parked next to eachother. "Boondocking" on public lands was a close as you got to the "anchorage" thing.

For example, we love south florida. We go down the coast in my dad's sea ray, anchoring at different places along the way and taking the dinghy in. You can have peace and solitude one minute, and be at a salsa bar the next. Lots of very cool options. (Not necessarily a big fan of the Sea Ray, but it is similar to cruising a sailboat without, of course, the sailing part).


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

jzk said:


> I have both. The RV has been pretty cool to go out west, and when I used to fly ultralights it was nice to bring your "house" to the fly-ins, but a sailboat is way cooler. Here is why.
> 
> Free anchorages. Places to anchor that are absolutely beautiful. There really isn't places like that to go park your RV. Private "campgrounds" are really just glorified trailer parks. National parks are cool, but again, just rows of RVs parked next to eachother. "Boondocking" on public lands was a close as you got to the "anchorage" thing.
> 
> For example, we love south florida. We go down the coast in my dad's sea ray, anchoring at different places along the way and taking the dinghy in. You can have peace and solitude one minute, and be at a salsa bar the next. Lots of very cool options. (Not necessarily a big fan of the Sea Ray, but it is similar to cruising a sailboat without, of course, the sailing part).


I agree that a boat gives you a way to get away. And, that free anchorage options are only as far as the next point on the coast. One of the big advantages of boating.

I disagree that private campgrounds are glorified trailer parks. In places like the Keys, because of space limitations, units are jammed together. Still, some nice places, even there. Going up and down the coast there are some really nice places to take a motorhome. Places like Raytown Lake in Pa. Anything but a glorified trailer park! And nothing beats having your own bathroom and own bed!

What toy is better is totally in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Halcyon1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Pretty obvious that on a sailing forum more people will vote for the boat!

Pete


----------



## khammett (Sep 20, 2013)

This is how to do it! Fast forward to 0:33


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

I want them all! geez...do I have to pick only one?


----------



## Steve in Idaho (Jun 22, 2012)

This is so easy...

If it's a trailer-sailor, you can use it on land (for sleeping, etc....on the way to the water  ) - but your rv won't float.

You can get the sailboat and use a tent and backpack on land (recommended).

How close are you to good water? How fast can you be under way in the sailboat? In my case, I can be sailing a bit sooner than I can find a camping spot on land. If I lived far from good sailing, I might think differently.


----------



## jzk (Feb 25, 2008)

Ocala National Forest Campground was awesome and there is a hot spring there to boot.



TJC45 said:


> I agree that a boat gives you a way to get away. And, that free anchorage options are only as far as the next point on the coast. One of the big advantages of boating.
> 
> I disagree that private campgrounds are glorified trailer parks. In places like the Keys, because of space limitations, units are jammed together. Still, some nice places, even there. Going up and down the coast there are some really nice places to take a motorhome. Places like Raytown Lake in Pa. Anything but a glorified trailer park! And nothing beats having your own bathroom and own bed!
> 
> What toy is better is totally in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## ShoalFinder (May 18, 2012)

khammett said:


> This is how to do it! Fast forward to 0:33
> 
> "Dauntless" Sails Channel Islands area - YouTube


If I had that setup people might never see me again.


----------



## TerryBradley (Feb 28, 2006)

If you like listening to other peoples arguments, t.v. Dog barking and yapping, smelling their food cooking and watching Harleys rumble by then an RV is definitely for you!


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

TerryBradley said:


> If you like listening to other peoples arguments, t.v. Dog barking and yapping, smelling their food cooking and watching Harleys rumble by then an RV is definitely for you!


Sounds like a slip in a marina.

Not everyone with an RV stays in campground, just as not everyone with a boat stays in a crowded marina.

If I can ever get comfortable with safety, way down the road from now we would love to take a truck camper through Mexico and into Central America.


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

caberg said:


> If I can ever get comfortable with safety, way down the road from now we would love to take a truck camper through Mexico and into Central America.


Caberg,

I can't speak to taking an RV through Mexico and beyond, BUT I can talk to boat safety in Mexico. We departed the San Francisco Bay in 04 and cruised through Mexico (West Coast & Sea of Cortez) until late 08 & then a bit more part time.

IN ALL THAT TIME, we both felt safer in Mexico than in the USA!!!! The ONLY time we even locked the boat was if we were going to be away over night or for more than a few days. The people we met were wonderful!

I could rant on this for hours, but you get the idea.
This is our real world experience, NOT what you see on the US media crap.

Greg


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

TerryBradley said:


> If you like listening to other peoples arguments, t.v. Dog barking and yapping, smelling their food cooking and watching Harleys rumble by then an RV is definitely for you!


There are some really nice marinas on Barnegat Bay. Unfortunately, there are also some real dirtball places as well. You just described one!

That said, at times, pulling the Motorhome into a campground can be a crap shoot. You don't know until you get there that the place is a garbage dump with full hook ups. The solution is easy - turn the key and keep on moving!

On that subject, the worst in our experience - The Jamestown Campsites. We knew we were in trouble as soon as we pulled up. The water in the pool was brown! A quick call got a site at a nearby KOA. Nice place!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I cant believe this thread is still active!


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

I find the notion that RV parks are as expensive as hotels a little silly. It is hard to find a hotel these days for under $100. We were on the road 9 months last year in the RV and paid <$30 for all but one or two nights. The 9 month average was <$20 / night.

Transient rates at marinas on the other hand ARE more like hotel bills. Quite a few places around here charge $1.50 - 2.50 per foot per night.


----------



## arvicola-amphibius (Apr 14, 2012)

Depends on how much importance you place on delaying brain atrophy. An RV is hardly going to challenge the mind. A boat, on the other hand, will always have something to fix, plus outsmarting wind and tide has to be good for the neurons.
In the off-sailing season, supplement the boat with a motor bike and bedroll and camp out under the stars. Medical research indicates that staying alive on a motor bike is also good for the brain.
When I am too old to sail and ride, they can put me in a sack and send me to Davey Jones.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

caberg said:


> Sounds like a slip in a marina.
> 
> Not everyone with an RV stays in campground, just as not everyone with a boat stays in a crowded marina.
> 
> If I can ever get comfortable with safety, way down the road from now we would love to take a truck camper through Mexico and into Central America.


I have a Bigfoot truck camper and use it to 4x4 into remote areas away from it all. No Harley's back there. Do run into a buzzing irritating thing called a misused aev from time to time, you know one of them things like a jetski on land.
I am not a crowded anchorage type person either preferring someplace off the beaten path


----------



## xymotic (Mar 4, 2005)

ShoalFinder said:


> If I had that setup people might never see me again.


Seems like a redundant waste of money to me. Toss a dirt bike quad snowmobile or jetski in the truck and now yer talkin


----------



## peikenberry (Apr 26, 2000)

dabnis said:


> My wife liked the RV better because it didn't "tip".
> 
> Paul T


Same here. When I retired we wanted to sell the house and travel. I wanted a boat. The wife wanted a motorhome. The motorhome won. We have lived in it for 9 years as of December. Mostly we stay in military RV parks. They have all the regular services and are a little bit less expensive than private parks, and they are usually located in some very scenic places. We like the life style. We also have three boats; a motor boat (heaven forbid), a 12 foot rowboat and an 8 foot sailing dinghy. So I get to sail, go fishing and boating as well.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

arvicola-amphibius said:


> Depends on how much importance you place on delaying brain atrophy. An RV is hardly going to challenge the mind. A boat, on the other hand, will always have something to fix, plus outsmarting wind and tide has to be good for the neurons.
> In the off-sailing season, supplement the boat with a motor bike and bedroll and camp out under the stars. Medical research indicates that staying alive on a motor bike is also good for the brain.
> When I am too old to sail and ride, they can put me in a sack and send me to Davey Jones.


Well my friend you should have been with me last month then. Was in the Tahoe national forest hiking for a few days back in a jeep/ horse only area and there was a fire. The fire blocked the main roads no big deal I could have waited for the fire to be put out but I decided to take a road out that I hadn't been on in years. Well my camper is light only about 2000 lb loaded so I decided to go out via this old jeep road. The road became steeper and steeper with lots of hair pin slanted turns that made the camper lean pretty good. Got to the top of the mountain and started down to find that road closed so had to take a skid trail down to the Soda Springs road which we made ok. At this point I figured I was home clear just another fifty miles of poor dirt rock road and we could have a beer. Ran into a guy on a bike that said I should go back cause the road was washed out. Well I wasn't about to go back so decided to head on down the road. A storm had indeed washed out the road for almost 1/2 mile which we negotiated very very slowly and carefully until we came to the part where the mountain side had slide off into the canyon. I sent an hour or two studying the slide and thought I may be able to make it so I went for it. I made it but barely, the camper was not correctly centered on the truck when I managed to get past the slide but it was still there. Time for a beer.
no my friend driving down the interstate type rv-in is not my cup of tea. come join me sometime, its fun.
one good thing is on this trip I was not pulling a boat


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

peikenberry said:


> Same here. When I retired we wanted to sell the house and travel. I wanted a boat. The wife wanted a motorhome. The motorhome won. We have lived in it for 9 years as of December. Mostly we stay in military RV parks. They have all the regular services and are a little bit less expensive than private parks, and they are usually located in some very scenic places. We like the life style. We also have three boats; a motor boat (heaven forbid), a 12 foot rowboat and an 8 foot sailing dinghy. So I get to sail, go fishing and boating as well.


aint nuttin wrong with that....cept that a man is supposed to wear the pants in the family and make the decisions........


----------



## peikenberry (Apr 26, 2000)

> cept that a man is supposed to wear the pants in the family and make the decisions........


That's fine if you don't want to get into her pants for a long damn time! LOL

I am just fine with the motorhome, in fact I picked it out. The only thing I would change is the engine, I'd rather have a diesel instead of gas, but this model only came with gas.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

peikenberry said:


> That's fine if you don't want to get into her pants for a long damn time! LOL
> 
> I am just fine with the motorhome, in fact I picked it out. The only thing I would change is the engine, I'd rather have a diesel instead of gas, but this model only came with gas.


really, that proves it, no man in your house. A real man would make his woman wear a dress if anything at all not pants! Men wear pants....geezz....<smile>....

Motorhomes are nice. I would like to have one as well but I have too many toys to play with now. Motorhomes are like driving your living room down the road. No, actually gas is far cheaper than diesel in the long term. If your D needs work its always a few thousand gas engines just go and go. D is better in the mountains on fuel but when you change the oil and the D takes 15 quarts. I own a diesel truck and now I wish I had bought gas. would have saved almost 10k at the purchase. I had an F250 5.4 gas and that truck has never died. Its well over 250k and still working. Very cheap to operate and maintain compared to the diesel truck I also own.


----------



## Langlo06 (Oct 28, 2011)

Been there done that, sounds so clicher but did the camping thing for probably more than half my life, then got into sailing last 6 years

When its all said an done, sailing is definetely cheaper considering your
only fuel used is diesel, propane for cooking which is mininal on any given day
whereas RV, fill her up buddy

So much more to see from this side, dock or anchor go into shore, bum a ride, take a bus, or rent car or bike and explore the brown stuff if you must
then off to explore some more.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

Langlo06 said:


> Been there done that, sounds so clicher but did the camping thing for probably more than half my life, then got into sailing last 6 years
> 
> When its all said an done, sailing is definetely cheaper considering your
> only fuel used is diesel, propane for cooking which is mininal on any given day
> ...


dosent it get kinda bleak out there with nothing on the horizon for days weeks?


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

On point that is being missed by some here is a key difference between RVs and boats. That is an RV is a means to an end. That end being the adventure you will find at the end of the road. A boat is an adventure in itself. 

The poster who wrote that RVs do not challenge the mind has obviously never driven an RV. OK, I'm not gonna compare driving an RV with piloting a sailboat to Tahiti, but gotta tell you when you've got 45 ft of motor home pulling a car on a dolly, which means you can't back up, you really have to plan every move. Even stopping for fuel becomes a game of access and turning room. And rest areas can become traps.

Then there are days where things don't go right. Like coming off a ramp from I-10 in Florida at 6am and your Grand Cherokee that has very obediently followed the motor home all the way from Jersey decides it needs to cross four lanes of traffic all by itself! Good news was it didn't cause a crash! Better news was it didn't roll over as it went down the embankment on the far side of the highway. Less good was the tow bill and the repair charge for a new tow bar. 

So challenge? Yeah it has its days!!!


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

TJC45 said:


> On point that is being missed by some here is a key difference between RVs and boats. That is an RV is a means to an end. That end being the adventure you will find at the end of the road. A boat is an adventure in itself.
> 
> The poster who wrote that RVs do not challenge the mind has obviously never driven an RV. OK, I'm not gonna compare driving an RV with piloting a sailboat to Tahiti, but gotta tell you when you've got 45 ft of motor home pulling a car on a dolly, which means you can't back up, you really have to plan every move. Even stopping for fuel becomes a game of access and turning room. And rest areas can become traps.
> 
> ...


do you think driving a 40ft motorhome on todays highways is not an adventure?


----------



## irmedic (Aug 13, 2010)

I crossed lake Okeechobee and docked at the Roland Martin Marina. My boat was 10' from a tiki bar. Enough said.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

There have been times I've been looking at getting a small camper, like one of the smaller models that Airstream sells. Sometimes I still look into campers but I really like that I have my boat. It just seems so much more exciting. I think I'll stick with the boat.


----------



## arvicola-amphibius (Apr 14, 2012)

The only challenge I would find in driving an RV would be a challenge to my patience. Meeting up with all those other senile people doing the same thing. Now, if you could get them (the senile people and their RVs) to do 100m.p.h. and lean into corners, maybe. Perhaps organise some midnight RV burn-outs or street drags to stir the neighbourhood.

......who, me, biased?


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

Rhapsody-NS27 said:


> There have been times I've been looking at getting a small camper, like one of the smaller models that Airstream sells. Sometimes I still look into campers but I really like that I have my boat. It just seems so much more exciting. I think I'll stick with the boat.


save yourself $30K and look at any other manuf of RV out there. I know the Airstreams have a devout following but really why would you spend so much on a "retro" camper that is very confining due to it's shape and the appointments are "retro" at best and archaic at worst. The seating is poor and uncomfortable, the layouts are meant to make you say "oh this is what it was like in the fifties" apparently. terrible campers in my opinion.

you could keep the boat and have a very nice camper and spend a lot less than the price of the stream.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

avenger79 said:


> save yourself $30K and look at any other manuf of RV out there. I know the Airstreams have a devout following but really why would you spend so much on a "retro" camper that is very confining due to it's shape and the appointments are "retro" at best and archaic at worst. The seating is poor and uncomfortable, the layouts are meant to make you say "oh this is what it was like in the fifties" apparently. terrible campers in my opinion.
> 
> you could keep the boat and have a very nice camper and spend a lot less than the price of the stream.


Not that I can travel the country like one could with an RV or camper but the other option would be to put the boat on its trailer and stay in that if needed.


----------



## arknoah (Oct 31, 2010)

khammett said:


> So here's my dilemma.
> 
> I really want to buy a new sailboat. Has been wanting one for a while now. But I also want to get a RV of some kind.
> 
> ...


I, for one, understand the attraction of an RV. I have a small travel trailer _*and*_ a sailboat. I guess I couldn't choose!


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

arknoah said:


> I, for one, understand the attraction of an RV. I have a small travel trailer _*and*_ a sailboat. I guess I couldn't choose!


geez... God knows that man can't decide which toy he likes best that's why he made woman with two instead of one<smile>


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

bfloyd4445 said:


> do you think driving a 40ft motorhome on todays highways is not an adventure?


It's always an adventure, but once you get some time behind the wheel not always a challenge. Depends. 495 around DC in a motor home? That's an adventure and a challenge. And, driving a motor home over the Bay Bridge at Annapolis in heavy wind is down right scary! Especially the westbound span! Any road that goes vertical in West Virginia, oh yeah! But driving motor home speed on 95 in southern Florida, 70 in Indiana, or 76 in Eastern Pa, not so much.

Of course getting into it with a trucker who wants your non truck parking spot in the car area of a rest area at 3am, always exciting!


----------



## WhistlerMark (Oct 19, 2013)

I say post this on an RV forum and see what the thread looks like just for fun. There were a lot of interesting, thoughtful responses here and I wonder what the RV posts would look like. I wonder if the poll would look exactally the same - except the the RV at the top Motor Yacht second, sailboat 3rd. But that's just a guess ;0)


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

TJC45 said:


> It's always an adventure, but once you get some time behind the wheel not always a challenge. Depends. 495 around DC in a motor home? That's an adventure and a challenge. And, driving a motor home over the Bay Bridge at Annapolis in heavy wind is down right scary! Especially the westbound span! Any road that goes vertical in West Virginia, oh yeah! But driving motor home speed on 95 in southern Florida, 70 in Indiana, or 76 in Eastern Pa, not so much.
> 
> Of course getting into it with a trucker who wants your non truck parking spot in the car area of a rest area at 3am, always exciting!


just like boating huh?


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm not so critical of Airstream. Fact is most RVs, from small towables to 40 ft plus diesel pushers are made out of a combination of cardboard, plastic, and rubber these days. You can buy quality, but it costs! Personally, i wouldn't buy anything with a rubber roof or anything where the owner is required to maintain the walls, windows, roof, or door openings with any type of sealant. Once water gets in the walls will start to delaminate. That's when things get expensive. On towables i would make sure the axles, wheel hubs etc are up to the weight being carried. Once I'm thru with the struture, next up is usability. Everything from the layout to how the utilities are layed out. to where are the breakers. Just like with boats, you hang around RVs long enough you see some pretty stupid stuff. The idea is to catch it before you write the check.


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

arvicola-amphibius said:


> The only challenge I would find in driving an RV would be a challenge to my patience. Meeting up with all those other senile people doing the same thing. Now, if you could get them (the senile people and their RVs) to do 100m.p.h. and lean into corners, maybe. Perhaps organise some midnight RV burn-outs or street drags to stir the neighbourhood.
> 
> ......who, me, biased?


Biased? Not much lol!!!!!


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

TJC45 said:


> Biased? Not much lol!!!!!


well he is also forgetting that high speed costs lots of fuel. I drive 55 most of the time in all vehicles so as not to waste fuel a non renewable resouce


----------



## g0twind (Oct 5, 2010)

I vote for small boat towed behind an RV/Truck and camper combo. 

Best of both.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

There is actually a perfect way to make this decision scientifically proven to result is a perfect choice, and it can be done cheaply without going off and buying either a yacht or an RV.



Get yourself a copy 2 movies:

RV with Robin Williams
Captain Ron


Watch both of these entirely realistic versions of both life styles and then make your decision.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

g0twind said:


> I vote for small boat towed behind an RV/Truck and camper combo.
> 
> Best of both.


I have those but still need bigger boats for offshore. I guess a norsea 27 is trailerable but she wouldn't be suited to mountain lakes or the delta waterways. The fact is one really can't have too many toys can he/she?


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

bfloyd4445 said:


> I guess a norsea 27 is trailerable but she wouldn't be suited to mountain lakes or the delta waterways.


   

????????????????????

It's true "WE, Jill and I" don't just drop in any place. But other Nor'Sea owners do! See our Youtube video of the last HPCC (Havasu Pocket Cruisers Convention) on Lake Havasu at:






BUT, we just spent months cruising from the San Francisco bay the Delta! Towed from Az. to Napa, dropped in, spent a month or so in the San Francisco Bay, Oakland Estuary, Angel Island, Berkley, Pier 39 +++, Then up into the Delta as far as Stockton and most of the way to Sacramento.

Have a batch of video that I may post on YouTube at some point.

Planning now for a Mardi Gras & on to Florida cruise from Feb. to June 2014.

Greg


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

bfloyd4445 said:


> I have those but still need bigger boats for offshore. I guess a norsea 27 is trailerable but she wouldn't be suited to mountain lakes or the delta waterways. The fact is one really can't have too many toys can he/she?


The draft on an NS27 is 3'10". So long as the water it's in is deeper, and plenty of open water, it'll sail there. These boats are made to go anywhere.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

I thought an RV might be nice but I never could figure out how to get the jib up.


----------



## cutterdad (Apr 10, 2013)

Aging sailor:
Sailboat
Motorboat
Motor home 
Rest home


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

If one is towing a boat on a trailer, is it at that time considered an RV? Just say'in I could live with that


----------



## arknoah (Oct 31, 2010)

T37Chef said:


> If one is towing a boat on a trailer, is it at that time considered an RV? Just say'in I could live with that


And how many of us have slept in our boats on the way to a messabout or during a long trip? If so, we've definitely experienced the "boat as RV."


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

Delezynski said:


> ????????????????????
> 
> It's true "WE, Jill and I" don't just drop in any place. But other Nor'Sea owners do! See our Youtube video of the last HPCC (Havasu Pocket Cruisers Convention) on Lake Havasu at:
> 
> ...


Beautiful boats
if I decided on a norsea I would also likely limit my sailing to protected waters. Don't get me wrong. I love these little sailboats the design is well thought out their solidly built with lots of blue water use under their belt but I wouldn't feel safe out there in a boat that size. I've owned dozens of trailer boats over the years and the truth is they are always a compromise. Kinda like the little guy that wears stilts so he can feel equal to his tall basketball friends


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

arknoah said:


> And how many of us have slept in our boats on the way to a messabout or during a long trip? If so, we've definitely experienced the "boat as RV."


boats definitely fall in the category of a vehicle that is used for recreation unless you use your boat in your business. Back in my hospital building days I used to do lots of work out on my searay sundancer in the California delta so at that time the dancer was not a rec vehicle but a work vehicle. on or off the trailer a boat if used for recreation is a recreational vehicle


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

bfloyd4445 said:


> Beautiful boats
> if I decided on a norsea I would also likely limit my sailing to protected waters. Don't get me wrong. I love these little sailboats the design is well thought out their solidly built with lots of blue water use under their belt but I wouldn't feel safe out there in a boat that size. I've owned dozens of trailer boats over the years and the truth is they are always a compromise. Kinda like the little guy that wears stilts so he can feel equal to his tall basketball friends


bfloyd,

Jill and I have also sailed many boats, from dinks to, and including, a 132 Ft. Grand Banks schooner. Been on larger, but not as in command or crew.

We long ago decided that size does NOT equal safety at sea, or even comfort. And that just because a Nor'Sea is classed as a trailer boat, dos not put her in the same catagory as many of the others of that same general kind.

We have personally been aboard (and sailed) boats in the 35 to 45+ foot size that were not nearly as safe, or sea kindly, as our Nor'Sea.

NOT trying to convince you to get one!  Just saying you should catch a ride if you get the chance before you make up your mind.

By the way, we have weathered 3 hurricanes in Guen, 2 at anchor. That's us a few miles off the west coast

Greg


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

Delezynski said:


> bfloyd,
> 
> Jill and I have also sailed many boats, from dinks to, and including, a 132 Ft. Grand Banks schooner. Been on larger, but not as in command or crew.
> 
> ...


Greg, I am sure they are very safe or they wouldn't have the reputation they have. I realize its just me, I have great respect for NorSea's. Read the book Storm Tactics, they went round the world in a 25 footer with no engine he built himself then built a 29 footer sailed it around the word, also no engine, I think 30 years ago. They still own the 29 and sail the coast of ca. during the summer then go to NZ for the summer there and sail a cutter. They do everything via sail. So size is definitely not a criteria for sea worthiness. I like enough room to get away from others like I'm used to being able to do on a trawler. Sailboats are kinda cramped compared to them. Gonna get used to them. Found a very good westsail hull yesterday but everything else needs redone. I kinda like that idea ands its at an attractive price low enough to leave money to refit completely


----------



## joelsanda (Aug 7, 2011)

khammett said:


> But with a RV you could explore the remotest parts of North America. I think RVing is alot cheaper too.


Well, by remote - in this case - you mean a paved road. Or a _very_ well maintained dirt or gravel road. Neither of those mean remote.

On a related note the most 'remote' one can get in the continental United States is, depending upon who you ask, the Thorofare in Yellowstone National Park or the Frank Church River of no Return Wilderness in Idaho. In these cases remotes means the furthest from roads. Both are quiet and quite remote and only require a moderately stocked backpack with some nice hiking shoes 

For what it's worth I'm opting for the sailboat. Trading out the hiking boots for flip flops and the backpack for a dinghy.


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

bfloyd4445 said:


> I like enough room to get away from others like I'm used to being able to do on a trawler. Sailboats are kinda cramped compared to them. Gonna get used to them. Found a very good westsail hull yesterday but everything else needs redone. I kinda like that idea ands its at an attractive price low enough to leave money to refit completely


I understand that. It's why there are so many wonderful boats! Every captain get's his own. 

I have delivered a couple of trawlers up and down the west coast in and out of Mexico. NOW there are some boats I (MY VIEW ONLY) that need protected waters. But there was this converted tug that I kinda liked, except the 1000 gal. fuel bill!

I think getting an older vessel and re-doing it is the BEST way to go! You know EXACTLY what's in it!!! And the Westsail was on our short list. Just use caution in the ballast area, I think some of them had steel punchings for ballast....

Greg

Greg


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

Delezynski said:


> I understand that. It's why there are so many wonderful boats! Every captain get's his own.
> 
> I have delivered a couple of trawlers up and down the west coast in and out of Mexico. NOW there are some boats I (MY VIEW ONLY) that need protected waters. But there was this converted tug that I kinda liked, except the 1000 gal. fuel bill!
> 
> ...


and this one has 5000 in lead and the rest steel punching encapsulated in resin. Don't like that part but for a 38 year old boat of which 34 has been in water the hull on the outside is in remarkably fine shape. Original gelcoat, original owner, bottom paint new feb original fresh water cooled perkins that purrs like a perkins<smile>. Electronics were never installed except for lights no holding take has a portapotty. Pretty Spartan but the boat has been well traveled in the pacific as far as nZ. Standard layout inside gimbaled stove oven v berth. Just that a 32 is so small how do you find places to store everything. Geez....after the essentials are loaded I will have to tow a raft for the beer!...don't like towing


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

bfloyd4445 said:


> Geez....after the essentials are loaded I will have to tow a raft for the beer!...don't like towing


Sounds like a great start. At least the PO didn't bugger it up with a lot of nonsense. 

Oh come now! IF WE can have all of the essentials on our 27, surely you have plenty of room on a 32! 

We have refrigeration, life raft, 8 foot dink, stove & oven, hooka gear, nav stuff, and 54 inch flat screen  , Well.... it's actually an LED projector that we use in the cockpit. And one hell of a lot of spares!!!

Keep us up to date on the project!

Greg


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Delezynski said:


> Well.... it's actually an *LED projector* that we use in the cockpit.
> Greg


Watching movies on the mainsail? 

I met a guy in Afghanistan who hung a bedsheet on the wall outside of his room to watch movies and play video games with a projector. Worked pretty good.


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

Rhapsody-NS27 said:


> Watching movies on the mainsail?
> 
> I met a guy in Afghanistan who hung a bedsheet on the wall outside of his room to watch movies and play video games with a projector. Worked pretty good.


Our projector is about the size of a package of cigs. Runs for about 2 hours on a charge. Has an SD card slot and will connect to our computer or DVD player. We have tanbark sails, so that was out. I found an old projector screen at Good Will store, took it apart and use that, works GREAT!

Greg


----------



## catchinrays (Dec 27, 2013)

I think its a great question and a fair comparison. We ourselves struggled with the idea before we bought our first boat: buy an RV now and take it easy, or go with the boat where we know its much more worry and probably more expensive.

As the _Bumfuzzles _themselves have now decided to swallow the anchor in trade for an RV, its the next logical option for us when we decided to do the same. Although we just bought our first boat, we don't live in la-la land and do realize that there will come a day when we're done with it. But like I've said on a previous thread, we'd rather do the sailing thing now while we can, than to live the rest of our lives with the regret that we didn't do it. And when we're done, then will start cruising around with the rest of the RV'ers and join AARP.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey! I only joined AARP for the dental insurance and junk mail.


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> ....But it wont be a big RV. A camper van is smaller, can be neatly fitted out, better chance of parking on streets etc.
> 
> I travel to go placees. Sailing is a means to get there and accomodation. So is a camper van /RV.....


Mark' has a good point. A typical RV is very cumbersome and limiting. I lived out of my 4-wheel drive Ford F150 with a camper shell and a roll-out shelf attached to the truck's bed. I have a sleeping platform above the roll-out shelf and all the kitchen gear, folding chairs, and other recreational gear stows on the roll-out or on a rack on top of the shell. My rig is OK in cities, but is powerful, versatile, fast, and nimble in the backcountry where I want to be. I am not confined to RV campsites!

I use the F150 to tow my small boat. Ideally I'd like a live-aboardable sailboat AND my current land-exploration rig.


----------



## LessTacksing (Mar 17, 2009)

Currently we have a 30' fifth wheel. I would like to get a 30 - 33' Cape Dory to expand my explorations.

David


----------

